# Smoking with coca cola



## smokinsmoker23 (Jun 25, 2015)

So I caught tailend of a cooking show, think it was BBQ Pitmasters. Someone used coke but not sure why or how they did. What's the pros and cons on using coca cola if any and can it be used on any type of meat that your smoking like pork butt for pulled pork. Sounded interesting but just not sure purpose of using it


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2015)

I like to drink mine straight from the icy cold can. Never put it on meat I've even heard of root beer and flavored cola's. Make sure to post after you get the info how it was maybe then I'll try it!


----------



## fdannyw (Jun 25, 2015)

I use coke and ketchup for a mop sauce for my ribs it helps keep them moist and tender


----------



## oddball (Jun 26, 2015)

I used Dr Pepper on Pork Butt over the winter.  It wasn't smoked, it was in the oven.  But it was damn tasty.

Having said that, I guess you could mop, or use it in the foil stage for moisture and to add another flavor.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2015)

I've used Coke, Pepsi, 7-Up, and Root Beer before on pulled pork and on chuckies (Coke and Root Beer only on chuckies). Too much water in the soft drinks to add much flavor.  I've thought the syrups with a little water would work much better but have never tried them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 26, 2015)

Cola is acidic so it has some tenderizing qualities. I have made Pot Roast with Cola and Ketchup, reduce the sauce until thick and serve over the meat. I have also replaced the Apple Cider in my Foiling Juice/Sweet Finishing Sauce with Cola with great success. Again the reduced liquid makes a flavorful sauce...JJ

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.


----------



## boboso (Jun 30, 2015)

I've used it for beer can, err, soda can chicken. Not bad. Just dont use diet. Trust me.


----------



## rc77 (Jul 5, 2015)

I soak my beef and pork in it overnight before smoking.  I think it helps tenderize the meat and adds some flavor along with a dry rub when I smoke it.


----------



## paul6 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have some ribs on smoker right now , I soaked them in Cherry Dr Pepper overnight (1st time trying this ) I will let you know how they turn out !


----------

